# Be jealous.



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 3, 2009)

Be very jealous


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)

Why?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 3, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Why?


You don't like my eggs?    My hens worked so hard to lay them!

Hey, you said you wanted pictures!  I needed to put a title of some sort in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)

You're chickens eggs are fine looking but, why should I be jealous? Here is what I see when I open an egg carton:





My avaitor pic on BYChickens:


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)

My preferred way to make a "boiled" egg. They always peel using this even real fresh eggs.






This one holds up to 7 eggs. Some egg cookers hold fewer and are oval shaped with a clear lid. I found this one on clearance just after Christmas.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 3, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> My preferred way to make a "boiled" egg. They always peel using this even real fresh eggs.
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/eggcooker.jpg
> 
> This one holds up to 7 eggs. Some egg cookers hold fewer and are oval shaped with a clear lid. I found this one on clearance just after Christmas.


I saw one of those at the local transfer station!  My DF wouldn't let me pick it up, however.  

You have green eggs?  Cool!  I like that half-n-half egg.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, I have green eggs-2 EE's and they both lay green.

Tell DF that egg cookers work great!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 3, 2009)

i love the egg pics.looks like yalls hens are laying real good.my hens are laying 15 to 18 eggs a day now.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 3, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Yes, I have green eggs-2 EE's and they both lay green.
> 
> Tell DF that egg cookers work great!


I will!



> i love the egg pics.looks like yalls hens are laying real good.my hens are laying 15 to 18 eggs a day now.


Wow, that's a lot of eggs!  Then again, with you getting (or have gotten) your teeth operated upon, then eggs are probably the best thing for you to eat.  

My hens lay between 6-9 eggs on a regular basis.  That's out of eleven hens.  Plus, I get a quail egg daily (ADORABLE!!!).


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 3, 2009)

i have 20 hens.an when i eat eggs i eat 2 or 3 at once.


----------



## English (Apr 3, 2009)

My girls are averaging over 2 dozen eggs a day and moving to peak production soon.  In another 2-3 weeks I should be getting 3 dozen.  Gotta love farm fresh eggs!  

Mike


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 3, 2009)

What breed lays the dark red eggs?  We  have 4 EEs that are laying 2-4 eggs a day.  Last weekend we had days of 4-3-4 !!
I am just waiting for one to go broody so we can let her set. We gave 6 eggs to a buddy who had a broody orpington and she hatched them all. 
Ours lay robin blue, light blue, green and pink.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 4, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> What breed lays the dark red eggs?  We  have 4 EEs that are laying 2-4 eggs a day.  Last weekend we had days of 4-3-4 !!
> I am just waiting for one to go broody so we can let her set. We gave 6 eggs to a buddy who had a broody orpington and she hatched them all.
> Ours lay robin blue, light blue, green and pink.


Sometimes, my black and brown sex links lay dark like that but, most of them are lighter but, then they are a couple years old and their color has faded.

GFG-what breed are yours?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 4, 2009)

My welsummers lay those beautiful dark eggs!  I am so proud of them!

I have black sex link, and they lay nearly white eggs.  Kinda sad.

Got a double yolker yesterday from my white rock/leghorn cross!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 20, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Be very jealous
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/243_dozen_eggs_2-1-09.jpg


 They're beautiful.    Loooove the Welsummer eggs.  I think I'd like looking at those birds better than the Marans.


----------



## RedStickLA (May 21, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Be very jealous
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/243_dozen_eggs_2-1-09.jpg


 Pretty Eggs! 
Here is a day's worth of eggs at my home...





I have WAY to many chickens and I am about to down size big time.  I sell eggs every Sat. at a Farmers Market but with feed prices it is just not worth it any more so I am cutting back and just selling eggs out of my home...I will be able to enjoy my chickens more too! It will give me more time to just sit, watch and enjoy them. I am looking forward to that. 

Mitzi


----------



## Bil (May 21, 2009)

21 chickens right now but only 1 is laying right now.  

Here was her first egg a few weeks ago.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 21, 2009)

gotta love those chickens.


----------



## barefoot okie (May 21, 2009)

Those are some nice looking eggs....got around 18 hens getting 9 eggs a  day here...


----------



## Pure Country (May 21, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> My preferred way to make a "boiled" egg. They always peel using this even real fresh eggs.
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/eggcooker.jpg
> 
> This one holds up to 7 eggs. Some egg cookers hold fewer and are oval shaped with a clear lid. I found this one on clearance just after Christmas.


Cool egg cooker.  I don't think I have ever seen anything like that around here.  I would get one if I could find one.


----------

